# Tractor won't roll or start



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

MTD 17hp, 42" cut lawn tractor.
About 1997 Model #13A6660G352

Trying to get my 86yo neighbor's tractor going.
Had been running fine. He thinks he killed it after engine oil change but don't think he did anything wrong.
1.) We can't get it to roll--like it isn't in neutral. I have taken the shift plate off to look inside but can't see much. Initially, I kicked the deck cuz it looked like it was sitting funny--it dropped and we could roll it. After moving the deck up and down it is back to not rolling and no amount of "kicking" helps! 
2.) It will not start-not even a click from the starter. Thus I have looked at the clutch, deck and seat lock outs--not sure what I'm looking at!! "Plungers" on the switches seem to be moving. The reverse connection was pulled years ago (by a 90yo neighbor!) so don't think that's an issue(?)
Jacked up, the wheels turn.
Just can't seem to get it out of gear. Think that is why it won't start.
Been looking here and elswhere but not sure how to proceed.
Thankful for any ideas where to start.
Mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm, Sounds like something could be bent underneath interfering with rolling it - its not a hydro is it? Theres a lever under the seat to dis engage the hydro. Parking brake could be on or even the brake could be frozen on- check that too.

Id remove the deck and look underneath to get a birds eye view- temporarily id unhook the magneto kill wire, and try starting it- that would show possibly if there was a issue with the safteys- then go through them one at a time and see if one is bad.

Is it parked outside? Water couldve gotten into the trans and rusted up stuff inside.


----------



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks dangerous-
It's in a garage. Not hydrostatic.
Poked around for a while today. 
Had previously noticed the speed control lever does not move the rod -- as it should??? Just slops around. So the speed control is stuck at some settting. I can't seem to move the rod by hand. Don't think this is helping any.
Also, a linkage I think is related to the deck lever does not appear to be connected in the middle. From lever down to deck but there is a hole where I think a bolt has fallen out. Thus kicking the deck had done something previously.
Trying to find a decent schematic of how the levers are attached.
SOMETHING has to have fallen off/come apart. It had been going fine with no problems-then bang-no roll and no start.
I just don't know what the linkages are SUPPOSED to look like!!
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Speed control should move back and forth with the clutch .

I went to Lawn Mower Parts and put your model number in under parts lookup/ search ( the quick lookup one) - they have diagrams of all the assemblies and part numbers .

Its possible a pin or bolt fell out, since they do vibrate alot - i make it a general rule to at least pull the deck once a year and check it out/clean it up /sharpen the blades/grease it.


----------



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks,
Downloaded the parts manual previously but just now was able to determine the deck linkage is missing a bolt--so that's a start. May have something to do with gear engagement problem. 
next thing is speed control--didn't realize the pedal actuation so have to try that. Had just been playing with the speed lever.
Back to it.
Mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If the tractor's transaxle still doesnt shift, it might need to come out- theres not a whole lot in a MTD transaxle ( ive had a few apart) - theres a little ball that fits in a detent in the shifter rod in the trans- sometimes debris and rust builds up there- id try cleaning the outside of the shift rod and spray PB blaster on and try to work it back and forth.

Another issue with those transaxles is the extreme lack of bennonite grease in them ( theres not alot in there) - i found drilling and tapping the case for a couple zerks in the bottom helps tremendously.


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Dangerous, you got that right in the bennonite. It just does not get where it is really needed, such as the inputshaft, and axleshafts. I have come across MTDs where the axles have worn clear thru the upper part of the housings. Also, if you get in a situation of the trans jumping out of engagement going down a steep incline, more the likely the case in worn allowing the input shaft to move sideways and disengage from the ring gear. I have drilled and tapped a hole in the rear of the case and pumped her full of gearlube till it was running out. saved it for quite awhile


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im tinkering with a modified MTD - thats the one i put the zerks in the case- i tried putting heavy gear oil in and it just leaked all back out again- i didnt want to waste time making a set of oil seals fit ( too many openings) - so just decided to add more grease . When i cracked the case open on the transaxle, there was maybe a heaping handful of factory grease in it- no wonder they whine like crazy.


----------

